# I have the WORST luck as a BO!



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Ah boarding, and crazy boarders. Never boarded a horse - but I've worked at boarding barns and they are some nutty people at times!!!

I'd be a nervous wreck though if I owned a boarding barn, just like you were freaking because they had been out in a pasture together. 

At least you got the vet to come out, and did everything you could.


----------



## draykesmom (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow.. sad story, first of all remember, its NOT YOUR FAULT. You seem to have a sweet and tender heart and take everything on your shoulders - that is why there is always Drama. This horse had a problem that was in no way your fault.. it was just his time to go. I am sure he recieved the best care you know how to give at your barn.. and thats all you can do .. I am sorry that problems have happened, but that is always what happens when people are involved. the Bible even states " When I go to do good, Evil is present".. meaning bad always goes with the good.. I have never boarded horses, or had to board a horse either for that matter, but my sister house sat for a lady once and during the night the mare (who had a 3 day old foal on her) coliced and died .. THAT WAS A NIGHTMARE... Hope things go better for you..


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Sorry, Starline, that's a tough one. 

But the tiny silver lining her is that it's clear from the necropsy that his death was in no way related to your management. 

Oh it's a tiny blessing that he died at the vet clinic, not at your place, so yoiu don't have the chore and the emotional trauma of disposing of the body.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Starline, I can only imagine how stressful running a boarding barn must be. However, from this and other posts, it's a little unfair to be looking at so many of these situations only as it pertains to the impact it has on your life. I would be heartbroken if this happened to a horse that I knew and feel horrible for the owners. I'm sure you are, but the way you express youself comes across as "poor me". In this situation in particular, it's much more about the horse and it's owners who are grieving. You did what you could, and these things WILL happen when you run a business. I'm sorry to say this, but your barn might be a little less drama filled if you focused less on your personal feelings and the inconveniences to your life. You're a professional BO now, there will always be difficulties along with the "fun stuff".


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow, that sounds like uber fun. Makes me never want to beard horses.... You handled it well though, kudos. Glad you guys caught on before he just turned up dead out in the pasture when the owners came to see him...


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

At just about every barn Ive boarded at a horse has died. Mostly colic or old age. Its just part of the business. 

Its horrible but you really should have a plan incase a horse dies on the property. You should already have the number of someone who will take the body. The owner is going to be very distraught in most cases, so you need to think ahead.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow, what a sad story. The poor horse! How horrible for he to of had to go through that, but at least you, as a BO took the reins and got what you needed to be done - done.

Your Barn Help noticed signs, you came as soon as as possible and did the best you could. 

This isn't your fault, and I know you are going to play the blame game, but crap happens.

What is a strangulating lipoma?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> What is a strangulating lipoma?


It's an intra-abdominal tumor that can cause colic-like symptoms. Usually found in older horses, and for some reason, mostly geldings.

The only recourse is surgery, and the success/survival rate is 35-50%. Not great odds for any horse, especially an older one.

I think the owner made the right decision. My deepest sympathy on her loss.

OP, if you're a BO you're going to have to deal with sickness and death with other people's horses. If you can't take it, then you might want to think about another line of work. It's not all about _you_ and your emotional trauma, it's about the horses and their owners.

It's okay to be upset, because losing a boarder's horse is a traumatic thing for everyone involved. It's NOT okay to turn it into a, "why do bad things always happen to MEEEE" drama.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm glad you shared your story Starline. Sorry others are attacking you for your post. This did happen to _you_ so of course, you would tell the story from your perspective. 
You did everything right, don't worry about what others say.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Starline...so sorry you had to go through all of that! What a bummer.
I think you handled everything perfectly! Some barn management does not even go to that extent so IMHO....you did a good job.
None the less....it is emotional no mater what perspective you look at it.
My barn has had some unfortuante things go on there since I have been there (8 months) and not one was due to anything on their part. Still the things that happened were just part of owning livestock. Most of the incidents where with older horses...
Tough deal for the BO, the management the staff the other boarders and the horses owner.....
Hang in there...
Halfpass.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

where ever you have livestock you will have deadstock


----------



## JadedEyes (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow guys! Starline isn't playing the "woe is me" role. She is just relaying a story that has happened to her. I believe that she is just upset as anyone should be when an animal dies, especially a beloved one. Everyone take a chill pill and really read the story instead of trying to read between the lines.

Kudos to you Starline for trying to help anyway possible. Things like this happen and it is sad. There was nothing anyone could have done, but make the horse comfortable.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Starline, 

Please don't pay any attention to the criticism posted in this thread. Having only read a few of your posts I know you're compassionate and care deeply about the animals and people in your care. 

As a horse owner, previous BM and current BO, I understand (as perhaps owners do not) that as the BO, along with the sorrow and feelings of helplessness come horrible feelings of guilt, misplaced responsibility and a lot of "what if?"ing. 

Sounds like you were attentive, responsive and did everything to ease this for horse and owner. 

When you're feeling up to it, I will PM you the funniest/worst dead horse story I know....


----------



## Kay (Dec 9, 2009)

death and sickness is a very hard thing for all of us to deal with. You did everything you could, remember that.


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

I would board with you in a heart beat if I lived in your area. Chin up, as hard as it is to witness and have it in your barn, unfortunately it happens.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for your support guys! 

Yeah I'm not trying to play the "Woe is me" card... I'm just really wondering if I'm that unlucky?! Before I opened my own barn I was a boarder myself and I don't remember that many issues... even at places with crappy barbed wire and junk every where. 

Do other barns do anything to remember the lost horses?


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

We had little memorials where we buried them....


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow honey I'm so sorry. I couldn't imagine! We had our first boarder injury the other day and it gave me a heart attack, I couldn't even begin to wonder how awful you must feel right now. But like others have said - it isn't anything you did, there isn't anything you could have done, you did everything in your power that you could.

Sending you tons of hugs!!!


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

Kay said:


> death and sickness is a very hard thing for all of us to deal with. You did everything you could, remember that.


+++++1


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow that Blows!

I totally understand how you feel! No matter how much you know, no matter how much people tell you its not your fault, you still feel like it is....I know, I'm the same way. I can tell your a lot like me, in the sense that you take everything on your shoulders, and always think what if...or why didn't I...

And now its easy for me to say cuz I'm not emotionally attached at this point...but its true...you did EVERYTHING you could these things happen, its sucks, but all you can do is know that you made all the right calls, and did all that you could.

And as far as being jinxed or unlucky....I truely find that sometimes things like this come in packs...you get a bunch of sh*t that just hits the fan, then as quickly as it came, it quiets down....wierd how things work like that.

Hang in their!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Glad this forum gives you a place to share your vents! that is one of the great things of being part of a forum, having a place to do that! There are a lot of ups and downs to boarding and I'm sorry to hear that you just hit a down. This sadly is just a part of owning a barn. If you stick around in the business it's going to happen again! (is that a depressing thought or what?!  ) 
As everyone's already said, sounds like you did your part as a BO and did it well.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

geez im sorry that sucks....

well its better he didnt have to pass there and have to deal with that part of it....

the last horse we lost (we dont board but maybe this will give you a laugh) was sad. he had jogged in the day and later on was getting shoes on and was fine. we got done with the last foot and were getting ready to put him away and he started to go down in the crossties. well long story short after he fell on top of my cousin whos only 5'3" and 150lbs into a cement stall door and put a HUGE lump on his head, he was down completely. we couldnt get him up, nothing. he passed pretty quickly. turned out that it was a blood clot that moved to his brain, so there was really nothing we could do anyway. anyway he was laying in the isle of the barn and the stalls were on one side and it was open on the other, like the outdoor shedrows. so i told my cousin to grab a cooler because people were walking by staring at him (horse people, but of course rumors travel around the track quickly and falsely!) so he got a cooler and laid it out... i turned out and i look at him and laughed.... he said "what?" i pointed at the cooler and yelled "HAPPY RETIREMENT!?" he had grabbed the happy retirement blanket our one gelding had recived when he retired from racing a couple years ago..... ugh... i irony!!!:lol:


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Almagron that was a tad funny..hehe.. I'm sorry you lost your horse though!


----------



## LearnToFly (Nov 19, 2009)

So sorry to hear about that happening, and I think you did your best. In my opinion, you went above and beyond to try to save the boarder's horse. 
I have been places where the BO did everything they could for a hurt horse, whether it was their own or not. I have also been to barns where they don't care nearly enough. Trust me, better to care. 

Unfortunately, these things happen. I don't think you are unlucky, I think whatever is going to happen is going to happen. A couple years ago we had two horses put down in one day. One was young, too. The other was a beloved lesson pony. The pony coliced and was so bad the vet advised just to put down, he wasn't going to recover. He was old. The youngster had a muscle deteriorating disease, so while the vet was out we decided to just have him put down too before he got too bad to where he couldn't stand anymore. At least end his life while he was happy, and not in pain. 

It was a hard decision, but one the BO made, and knew she had to make. It sucks, but such is life with horses.


----------

